# Combat Patrol



## Cho Kai (Oct 21, 2011)

So, I am having the oppurtunity to participate in a 'Combat Patrol' game with the following rules:



> *Rules of Engagement:*
> Armies are no more than 400 points.
> You MUST have at least one Troops choice.
> You MAY (optional) have one HQ choice, but no more than one.
> ...


This type of game is completely different from what I am used to. I am honestly not quite sure what works and what doesn't work in this sort of low-point format. I would like some advice on what works and what doesn't work generally in this sort of game.

For example, what does this sort of point value mean for the value of MSU or Mechanization strategies? What is really scary at this point value?

My current thought is to run a SoB list as follows:

Troop
10 SoB w/ 2x Flamer, SS w/Meltabombs
Heavy Support
3x Penitent Engine


----------

